# Seattle cougar killed



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/5/2012/3617/cougar-killed-in-seattle-neighborhood


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I bet they could have darted the poor sod.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure they could have, but it was in an area that was surrounded by houses and kids playing...with a daycare just up the street. Theres no telling how that animal may react after the shot.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I was able to read that thanks Don. I still think they could have darted it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

They used a SLUG? Thats 500 grains in a 12ga of pass right through and God knows where. Idiots, they should have used a frangible rifle bullet in say a 22-250 at a reasonable range in the neck behind the head.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Yes I was able to read that thanks Don. I still think they could have darted it.


Sorry... it didn't seem as though you had.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes they did the right thing, heavily populated area's and wild animals don't mix too well, sad for the animals sake.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Well sad foe the animal but they ahd to do what they thought was nesissary


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I totally agree, their job is to protect the public, at all costs, and yes it is sad for the animal as well.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

WE had a grizzle get between two schools and had no way out, the shot it with slugs and they missed a couple of times and put holes in cars, explain that one to the insurance company.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's Seattle, I would have let him go for awhile and do some hippie control first and then taken it out...LOL


----------

